# German Shepherd Dog Rescue of Michigan



## rbirrd_97

Does anyone on the board know this group?


----------



## doreenf

yes


----------



## rbirrd_97

are there any members of that group on this board?


----------



## onyx'girl

gsdmi is a member here, maybe send her a pm?
I have pulled and transported for them.


----------

